# heater/ac motor?



## lars

I need some help. I have a 89 Holiday Rambler class A on a Chevy chassis. My heat/ac fan motor hasbegun to work intermitantly. Typical GM. Mot you give them a good thump when they stop and they work after that. My problem is that I can't locate the motor. I can hear it when it runs and it seems o sound like it is uner dash at the right side. I checked the front end and find a large box cowl that I wold suggest covers the heating and cooling coils but no motor and to take this cowl off involves taking the front end off the MH as well as the cooling and heating pipes. When I look under the dash I can see another box that looks like a distribution box for the heat/cooling ductwork as a half dozen come of this box. I am not sure how hard i is too get at as it seems to me that the entire dash may have to come out before I can access this box.  Long and short, any suggestions?


----------



## Guest

RE: heater/ac motor?

The motor should not really be a prob to get to ,, what i would suggest is turn the blower on and listen and feel around the area u described ,, the blower motor should be inside the coach ,, at least the one i had was ,, and it looked as if it were a pain in the A-- to get to but turned out ,, not a prob at all,, I had a 87 cross country with a chevy chassis ,, and besides tons of carb probs,,, that is the only other prob i had was the blower motor ,,, please post us back on the venture into this prob..
Hopefully somebody can show some insight on u'r prob


----------



## firestormpro

RE: heater/ac motor?

look under the hood  if I remember correctly the blower is located on the HVAC box  mounted on the  pass side is a pain to get to but can be done. however if it is  the model I think it is  and the evaporator or  heater core  fail  sell it as you  have to remove the  front cap to change it ( should  have seen the look on  the customers face  when my service writer told him the core was 180 bucks  and labor to install was 2500.00 and  that if the windows broke or the cap cracked it would be more. they are very nice units  but HR did not  consider the  service  when they  designed it or at least someone forgot  how much room  is  needed for removal. but the blower should be  no problem also chk the  blower resistor as often they are the problem as  connections  get dirty and  start to burn and often a good thump will make them work as well. I say this  since you don't know where the motor  is and  it could be  that  when you hit it you are getting  the  connector  at the resistor to move and make  contact. if the blower runs  quiet when working  it may not be bad might just be a connection and changing  the motor won't likely fix it


----------



## lars

RE: heater/ac motor?

Any ideas as where to look for this resistor? 
Thanks everyone.


----------

